# Dreams of Donuts: Hellarity House issue



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, I haven't been on this site in ages, but I still make my comic zine Dreams of Donuts, and the new one (#14) is all about my time living at the Hellarity House in Oakland that recently got shut down. You can read it free on my blog if you want at heatherwreckage.blogspot.com


----------

